# Most believable place where Soviets would plan destructible weapons



## WolfSpirit0909 (Mar 10, 2020)

If set during 1963-'64, where is a good likelihood chance that the Soviets would be hiding deadly weapons, along with werewolves and vampires? Even though it's fiction, what would be a location for me to best research if this was to be believable at the time? What region would of worked and at the time, what temperature would a spy work best to find these hidden weapons the Soviets were holding onto? I tried researching climates in the early to mid 60's to see if I could find a time when it was really warm out to avoid the crazy cold terrain but found nothing.


----------



## -K2- (Mar 10, 2020)

Romania, naturally... 







K2


----------



## WolfSpirit0909 (Mar 10, 2020)

Cool, what time and season could this work? I haven't been able to look up and find anything particular from 1963-1964 but I'm guessing for a covert soldier spy from the West to infiltrate this would go well at the time of summer blooming?


----------



## -K2- (Mar 10, 2020)

WolfSpirit0909 said:


> Cool, what time and season could this work? I haven't been able to look up and find anything particular from 1963-1964 but I'm guessing for a covert soldier spy from the West to infiltrate this would go well at the time of summer blooming?



Have you googled historical weather history for the area?

K2


----------



## WolfSpirit0909 (Mar 10, 2020)

Yeah, didn't show anything specific  

I'll try again.


----------



## -K2- (Mar 10, 2020)

1963 Past Weather at Bucharest Băneasa Aurel Vlaicu International Airport, Romania - Weather Spark
					






					weatherspark.com
				




K2


----------



## WolfSpirit0909 (Mar 10, 2020)

Hey thanks! Not sure why it didn't work when I did it? I kept getting current weather times.

And I doubt Romania at the time would of allowed Soviets to conduct secret weapons in their country in someplace secret in 1963?


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Mar 10, 2020)

Doesn't planning destructible weapons seem a bit, I don't know, self-defeating?


----------



## Vladd67 (Mar 10, 2020)

This might interest you.








						Sophisticated Soviet spy radio discovered buried in former forest in Germany
					

It was buried shortly before the fall of the Iron Curtain.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 10, 2020)

My best bet would be on East Germany. They seemed to be [reluctantly or not] the most fervent of the Soviet block.
And pick anytime there isn't snow on the ground.


----------



## WolfSpirit0909 (Mar 10, 2020)

tegeus-Cromis said:


> Doesn't planning destructible weapons seem a bit, I don't know, self-defeating?



Not when using a vampire and werewolf virus to attack



Vladd67 said:


> This might interest you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is good but that's in Germany, it's supposed to take place in Russia 



CupofJoe said:


> My best bet would be on East Germany. They seemed to be [reluctantly or not] the most fervent of the Soviet block.
> And pick anytime there isn't snow on the ground.



I like it if it was meant for just extricating information and then quickly leaving. Not enough action and hidden places for this mission! Needs to be some type of hideout like a forest.


----------



## Laughingbuddha (Mar 10, 2020)

I actually know where those weapons were really located, at least some of them, as I was born in the USSR )  And not all of them were THAT secret ) Bear in mind that the southern parts of USSR were not at all frozen, they have their winter, but it could be REALLY hot in the summer in places like Moldova, Southern Ukrain or Georgia, like 30+ or even 40+ degrees Celsius.


----------



## -K2- (Mar 10, 2020)

WolfSpirit0909 said:


> I like it if it was meant for just extricating information and then quickly leaving. Not enough action and hidden places for this mission! Needs to be some type of hideout like a forest.




Regarding East Germany as a location... I'm just going to take a wild guess here, and assume you've not studied the Cold War much, or East Germany, or the spread of Soviet bases around Eastern Europe. It's a fascinating subject that will supply you with enough fodder for your imagination, for a million novels. In fact, it's so interesting, you'll likely just study it and change your plans dramatically.

It's time to go surfing a bit (googles and so on).

And my Romania suggestion... Where else would you look for vampires? 

K2


----------



## Laughingbuddha (Mar 10, 2020)

> And my Romania suggestion... Where else would you look for vampires?



I'm totally with this. And if you remember that former Soviet republic of Moldova is the just across the border from Romania and even have the same language... I think it presents a whole bunch of opportunities.


----------



## ctg (Mar 10, 2020)

-


----------



## WolfSpirit0909 (Mar 10, 2020)

Laughingbuddha said:


> I actually know where those weapons were really located, at least some of them, as I was born in the USSR ) And not all of them were THAT secret ) Bear in mind that the southern parts of USSR were not at all frozen, they have their winter, but it could be REALLY hot in the summer in places like Moldova, Southern Ukrain or Georgia, like 30+ or even 40+ degrees Celsius.



I'll definitely consider this. Especially Moldova. But would Soviets from Russia been allowed to create secret weapons there? Do they have any remote forests or rainforests?



-K2- said:


> Regarding East Germany as a location... I'm just going to take a wild guess here, and assume you've not studied the Cold War much, or East Germany, or the spread of Soviet bases around Eastern Europe. It's a fascinating subject that will supply you with enough fodder for your imagination, for a million novels. In fact, it's so interesting, you'll likely just study it and change your plans dramatically.
> 
> It's time to go surfing a bit (googles and so on).
> 
> And my Romania suggestion... Where else would you look for vampires?



I have! I love researching this stuff. And I know East Germany was a major Soviet Eastern bloc. It's just for this part of the story, it would be mainly action in a remote location where it's less likely anyone would know what's going on, save for maybe the government and secret covert groups, like a secret proxy war happening, with fighting bad Soviet soldiers and of course vampires and werewolves in guerrilla warfare 

Oh and I do like your Romania suggestion, but could there be werewolves there as well? And would Russians be able to conduct their secret weapons and experiments in Romania during the early 60's Cold War? Were there any remote regions in Romania that this could be done? I don't think something like Brans Castle would be their biggest choices 



Laughingbuddha said:


> I'm totally with this. And if you remember that former Soviet republic of Moldova is the just across the border from Romania and even have the same language... I think it presents a whole bunch of opportunities.



I'd be willing to add on this one too. As long as there's a remote location where the public would not know about it. That way I can get really creative with what happened on that mission and what went on there


----------



## ctg (Mar 10, 2020)

Do a research into the Number Towns or Closed Cities. Similar to Los Alamos they go way back into the history.


----------



## olive (Mar 10, 2020)

This reminds me of two different episodes of Love, Death & of Robots; Secret War and Shape-Shifters. Not anything related to bombs, lol. Different kinds of weaponry.


----------



## WolfSpirit0909 (Mar 10, 2020)

Ok I'll research those. But what about the temperate rainforests and Ural Mountains in Russia?


----------



## ctg (Mar 10, 2020)

WolfSpirit0909 said:


> Ural Mountains in Russia?



Ural mountains is the right place. If you look into those Number Towns you'll find out that a number of them are in Ural's.


----------



## -K2- (Mar 10, 2020)

Just a thought, silly as it might be... When I research anything--no matter how small or specific the subject--I ALWAYS encounter many other tidbits of information I would have never thought to investigate otherwise. For every answer someone just supplies without you looking into it further, there are a hundred things you'll never discover that would really help your story and give you ideas.

Reason is, as someone looks up a subject for you, they're just trying to answer your specific question. But, as you read through that same found link, you'll spot things that really apply to your story, no one else would consider. So, your story can either grow a single fact at a time, or by hundreds of facts at a time.

Just something to consider,

K2


----------



## Laughingbuddha (Mar 10, 2020)

> Ural mountains is the right place



What he said. There actually were whole secret cities, not marked on any map, totally dedicated to the nuclear and chemical weapons research and production - Sverdlovsk-44, Sverdlovsk-45, Snezhinsk, not to mention countless secret army sites. As for Moldova, it seem dubious, because this small republic is pretty tightly populated and there are not too many deserted places in there. Romania, on the other hand, have a lot of quite wild mountain areas, the only problem is that relations with the USSR at that time were really tense. Personally I have been in three former USSR secret sites - two rocket launching and radar stations in my home country, Estonia (both located on the populated, but pretty wild islands, access to which was restricted at the Soviet times) and the submarine base in Crimea, built inside the mountain and able to sustain direct nuclear hit up to 100 kilotons. By the way, its really not that far from Romania - just across the Black Sea. I must also add that this one was, though now totally abandoned, quite astonishing, it was like getting into one of the James Bond movie-style ArchEnemy superbase.



> But would Soviets from Russia been allowed to create secret weapons there?


 Don't forget that Moldova WAS the part of USSR, so if USSR leader decide to build whatever there, there were no choices but to build it.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Mar 10, 2020)

On a vast ship somewhere just off the coast of the Soviet Union, say North Pacific, or perhaps near Murmansk. (Or anywhere near the Soviet Union where you like!) 

A ship 'doomsday' bomb. Set to go off if the Soviet Union was losing the war. So large it would wipe out all life on the planet. Also automated, so that no human could interfere with it's operation. (Hey, perhaps it goes a bit 'skynet'?) 

Was actually suggested in the 1950s, I believe. See this little titbit:






Thankfully the Soviets of our reality refused to go ahead with it. But in your fictional reality...


----------



## olive (Mar 10, 2020)

Urals are a good idea.


----------



## WolfSpirit0909 (Mar 11, 2020)

-K2- said:


> But, as you read through that same found link, you'll spot things that really apply to your story, no one else would consider. So, your story can either grow a single fact at a time, or by hundreds of facts at a time.



I agree entirely. It's really the things that are difficult for me to find the proper information on is when I start to try and get more facts. But generally, if I get the information I'm looking for I will then expand on some of those ideas from the research myself and the story just fills itself for me that others probably would not of considered cause only I can determine that.



Laughingbuddha said:


> What he said. There actually were whole secret cities, not marked on any map, totally dedicated to the nuclear and chemical weapons research and production - Sverdlovsk-44, Sverdlovsk-45, Snezhinsk, not to mention countless secret army sites. As for Moldova, it seem dubious, because this small republic is pretty tightly populated and there are not too many deserted places in there. Romania, on the other hand, have a lot of quite wild mountain areas, the only problem is that relations with the USSR at that time were really tense. Personally I have been in three former USSR secret sites - two rocket launching and radar stations in my home country, Estonia (both located on the populated, but pretty wild islands, access to which was restricted at the Soviet times) and the submarine base in Crimea, built inside the mountain and able to sustain direct nuclear hit up to 100 kilotons. By the way, its really not that far from Romania - just across the Black Sea. I must also add that this one was, though now totally abandoned, quite astonishing, it was like getting into one of the James Bond movie-style ArchEnemy superbase.



This really helps a lot! I was looking more into Crimea and considering it's close by to Romania, it would make a great setting for having the Soviets conducting secret projects at the time and fits perfectly for a spy mission I have planned! This along with the Ural Mountains is another good setting.

Also, this may seem a little out of the blue, but I was going to have a few of the Russian bad guys, well one of the main bad guys is a big tall, muscular guy with blonde hair. Now I know that might sound kind of like some common Russian villains like Ivan from Rocky IV and The Russian from The Punisher, but he wouldn't exactly look like them, just those slight similarities. Nothing wrong with that right?

And I was thinking of this being set in 1963, a year after the Cuban Missile Crisis but I was also thinking of this being set a year after the assassination of JFK and be in 1964. Which was the greater height of fear against the Soviets?



> Don't forget that Moldova WAS the part of USSR, so if USSR leader decide to build whatever there, there were no choices but to build it.



I'm keeping this one as an option too


----------



## WolfSpirit0909 (Mar 11, 2020)

olive said:


> Urals are a good idea.



I agree, and thanks for the map! This really helps and this runs through, neighboring Kazakhstan which is perfect.


----------



## Laughingbuddha (Mar 11, 2020)

> Also, this may seem a little out of the blue, but I was going to have a few of the Russian bad guys, well one of the main bad guys is a big tall, muscular guy with blonde hair. Now I know that might sound kind of like some common Russian villains like Ivan from Rocky IV and The Russian from The Punisher, but he wouldn't exactly look like them, just those slight similarities. Nothing wrong with that right?



Well, if you want to go easy way, it's up to you of course, but you should take several thing into consideration. First, there were not only Russians living in the USSR, but the whole lot of nationalities. Stalin was from Georgia, for one (his real name was Besarionis dze Jugashvili). You can, of course, call all inhabitants of former USSR "russians" but that's just plainly wrong, and in some countries can now be even looked upon as insult. Technically even Lenin himself probably was not Russian but rather from one of the ethnical minorities. Second, the Russians themselves (or should I say ourselves, as I have at least half of Russian blood) come in all shapes and sizes. My father, for example, has as Russian origin as it could be possible, and he has black hair, rather medium height (around 170 something)  and  narrow eyes.

Generally I have nothing against putting up Russians as main bad guys (you need somebody for this role, and I must assure you that American or British bad guys are really in abundance in the modern Russian literature, so we are maintaining the balance here). Thing is, I would really like anybody writing such stuff to put a little more character and diversity into the Russians in his novel (or short story, or even a poem) rather than going with common "cartoonish" descriptions.  You can make us as evil as you wish to, but please don't make us look like the clones of each other )



> And I was thinking of this being set in 1963, a year after the Cuban Missile Crisis but I was also thinking of this being set a year after the assassination of JFK and be in 1964. Which was the greater height of fear against the Soviets?



Sorry, but I was born after those years, so I can't really tell you much more than you can find via regular research in the net )

By the way, if you need any other knowledge about USSR, feel free to ask, I will help with what I can. Otherwise you might end up with something very far from reality (especially in details), and even in the fiction book you wouldn't want to do that )))


----------



## Justin Swanton (Mar 11, 2020)

I suggest the keels of private yachts leased by the Soviets to members of a radical Islamic group that wants to remove the US from the scene so Egypt, Syria and Jordan can invade Israel. The yachts are to detonate simultaneously in all major US harbours, especially those with US carriers, and some keels are modified torpedoes that can be fired at US carriers at sea before detonating. With the US coastline trashed and half the US fleet out of commission, Israel becomes a very low-priority topic for American politics.

The nukes BTW are modified to look like they are of Chinese manufacture and evidence linking the bombs to the Chinese is disseminated by the Soviets. "*We *didn't do it! It was *them*!"


----------



## Mad Alice (Mar 11, 2020)

The moon. The dark side would be a perfect vampire hangout.
No concern for lack of gravity, heat, atmosphere for a bunch of undead blokes that tend to float about anyways.


----------



## WolfSpirit0909 (Mar 13, 2020)

Laughingbuddha said:


> Well, if you want to go easy way, it's up to you of course, but you should take several thing into consideration. First, there were not only Russians living in the USSR, but the whole lot of nationalities. Stalin was from Georgia, for one (his real name was Besarionis dze Jugashvili). You can, of course, call all inhabitants of former USSR "russians" but that's just plainly wrong, and in some countries can now be even looked upon as insult. Technically even Lenin himself probably was not Russian but rather from one of the ethnical minorities. Second, the Russians themselves (or should I say ourselves, as I have at least half of Russian blood) come in all shapes and sizes. My father, for example, has as Russian origin as it could be possible, and he has black hair, rather medium height (around 170 something) and narrow eyes.



I guess I could make one of the bad guys Georgian? these specific characters set in the early 1960's were going to be mainly Russian and some of my main protagonists would be a mix of Russian due to the result of the Cold War and WWII. My portrayal of some of the Russian villains would also have different shapes and sizes. One was going to be a very tall, close to about 200cm, big and muscular guy with short light-brown hair. Another one would be more slim and average height, around 175-180cm and have dark hair. 



Laughingbuddha said:


> Generally I have nothing against putting up Russians as main bad guys (you need somebody for this role, and I must assure you that American or British bad guys are really in abundance in the modern Russian literature, so we are maintaining the balance here). Thing is, I would really like anybody writing such stuff to put a little more character and diversity into the Russians in his novel (or short story, or even a poem) rather than going with common "cartoonish" descriptions. You can make us as evil as you wish to, but please don't make us look like the clones of each other )



So is it a bad idea if I made a Russian villain with blonde hair, very tall, big and muscular?



Laughingbuddha said:


> By the way, if you need any other knowledge about USSR, feel free to ask, I will help with what I can. Otherwise you might end up with something very far from reality (especially in details), and even in the fiction book you wouldn't want to do that )))



Yes! I'd like that a lot. Do you know anything about the Yugoslav wars?


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Mar 13, 2020)

I thought it wasn't all of Romania that is associated with vampires, but only Transylvania? Looking on a map, it looks like the easternmost part of Ukraine borders the north part of Transylvania.


----------



## WolfSpirit0909 (Mar 13, 2020)

tegeus-Cromis said:


> I thought it wasn't all of Romania that is associated with vampires, but only Transylvania? Looking on a map, it looks like the easternmost part of Ukraine borders the north part of Transylvania.



I was looking for a more remote and secretive region, which Romania might be a good option with it's mountainous territory. Transylvania might not work in that aspect, though Romania itself may not be a good idea either as many of the Russian Soviets would have a difficult time keeping anything secret there and with the tensions between both countries, would be a real risk taker if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Mar 13, 2020)

Well, that's what I'm saying. The Ukraine was part of the USSR then. And part of it basically continues Transylvania, and it's still mountainous -- the Carpathians continue into it. So that would be ideal. 


WolfSpirit0909 said:


> I was looking for a more remote and secretive region, which Romania might be a good option with it's mountainous territory. Transylvania might not work in that aspect, though Romania itself may not be a good idea either as many of the Russian Soviets would have a difficult time keeping anything secret there and with the tensions between both countries, would be a real risk taker if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## WolfSpirit0909 (Mar 13, 2020)

tegeus-Cromis said:


> Well, that's what I'm saying. The Ukraine was part of the USSR then. And part of it basically continues Transylvania, and it's still mountainous -- the Carpathians continue into it. So that would be ideal.



Could the bad guys working on secret weapons there be Russian? Or would it make no sense in Transylvania?


----------



## Great Boo (Dec 14, 2020)

Bulgaria where I live was a closed Stalinist client state of the Soviet Union for decades. Its Rhodope mountains are the great ancient legendary homeland of Orpheus and other myths, but physically are in fact mostly made of metallic ores. Between 1949 and 1989 900 tons of uranium were extracted from the Rhodopes and sold at cut price to the Soviet Union. There were also mines for copper, iron, and precious heavy metals. But away from the mines the Rhodopes are ancient forest wilderness, home to one of Europe's last big populations of brown bears, as well as wolf packs. Bulgaria's border with Greece was a major front line of the Cold War, and completely closed. Today the legacy of this is a wonderful nature reserve unspoilt by post-war industrialisation, with eagles and vultures as well as wild boar and other large animals. The region is heatwave hot all summer and buried under freezing snow all winter. In 1963-4 the country was completely subservient to the Soviets. I think the Rhodopes would make a great place for Soviet weapons, werewolves and vampires. Check them out online, have a look at images of the wilderness, the bears and wolves, and read up on Stalinist Bulgaria. Then, to hide your deadly weapons, what better place could the Soviets choose than Devil's Throat Cave?


----------

